# MTD 31AE5B3H515 manual



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been trying to locate my annual for my MTD snow blower. I know it is in the house here but it might have also been moved to storage during a re-model which I don’t have easy access to at this time.

The model number is MTD 31AE5B3H515 Mastercraft (Canadian Tire Corp) 10.5 hp 30” and I think I purchased this in 1999. The engine manual I can get online but I am looking for the regular manual which describes the machine setup, maintenance, and parts breakdown.

This manual is not currently available on line through the MTD support page although I do think it was available as a PDF download at one time.

If anyone has access to a copy of this manual I would really appreciate it, I have donated this unit to a neighbour and he is in the process refurbishing it.

Thanks in advance.


----------

